# help



## okonkwofny (Nov 5, 2010)

need to relocate to malaysia ,anyone who can help


----------



## Vincent tbl (Dec 14, 2010)

okonkwofny said:


> need to relocate to malaysia ,anyone who can help


You needed help in what sense ? finding accommodation ? Besides, which place or state you will be relocated ?


----------



## JasonPenang (Mar 14, 2010)

Which part of Malaysia you will be moving to?
What kind of assignment you're taking?
What assistance do you need?


----------



## taZzmaniac (Nov 30, 2010)

yup, be more specific on wht u want to know


----------

